# Is it common for a pup to eat almost all the time?



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

My vet told me to feed the dog 3/4 cup 3 times a day. The first day or two he was really sick so he barely ate anything. But the last few days he's eating like a horse. We put about 1/2-3/4 cup of food in his dish and he gobbles it up immediately. We did this 3 or 4 times today!!

We know he has hookworm and some other parasite (he's taking Flagl and some other meds for the digestive/bug issues)...but could he have a tape worm or something else that's making him eat this much or is it normal for a puppy to eat a lot?

Thanks!!

-Emt1581


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

When we got our puppies we let them eat as much as they wanted 3 times a day. When they left their food dish I took it up. 

It sounds like total you're feeding 2-3 cups a day...which doesn't sound like too much to me...but I'm not a 100% sure since I didn't pay too much attention to how much they ate when they were small. I'm sure someone else will have more info to share.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Some pups are picky eaters, others have bottomless stomachs. Diabla, once a little pup ate as much that she felt like crap, and still would had accepted a treat if offered. A couple of weeks ago (once is an accident, twice is a stupid owner... me) she ran into the emergency food bag I have in case of earthquake and ate the food of three days as if nothing... and then received her breakfast.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

How old is the pup? We always let our pups eat as much as they wanted when they were little. Also any kind of worm will make them eat more, because the worms are taking the nutrition from the pup. Maybe next time you go to the vet you need to voice your concerns about it? Goodluck!


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yesterday he ate so much he staggered then fell over...

We thought it was hilarious!

Now we're wondering if it's normal or if he's got a tapeworm or something?

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Some dogs don't know when to stop and will eat until they make themselves sick. I'd start rationing his food, eating all the time like that can cause stomach upset. Big, smelly soft poops would indicate too much food. 

Max three cups of food per day perhaps? Doesn't sound like what you are feeding him is too much. I also read that feeding too much causes them to grow too fast which can lead to Pano and other developmental problems.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the pup we have now we feed 1&1/2 cups twice a day. we got him at 9 weeks old, he's now 15 months old and we feed him the same amount. my last Shep (25 years ago) was fed the same amount. the difference was, the breeder suggested imediately after feeding fill his bowl with kibble. her theory was the pup will get use to having food and won't over eat. if i remember correctly he didn't over eat. there was always some kibble in the bowl.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Is it common for a pup to eat almost all the t*

My dog would be happy to gorge herself most of the day if not all the day. She is the most food motivated dog ever.
So, I think that it depends on the dog.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Is it common for a pup to eat almost all the t*

Well the vet told us to just leave the bowl on the ground all day and, as long as he's not eating an over abundance of food, to keep giving him food. 

I'm going to have to find out what over abundance means for a puppy. 

Maybe this is normal but it seems like he has the munchies or a tape-worm...

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it common for a pup to eat almost all the t*



> Originally Posted By: emt1581Well the vet told us to just leave the bowl on the ground all day and, as long as he's not eating an over abundance of food, to keep giving him food.
> 
> I'm going to have to find out what over abundance means for a puppy.
> 
> ...


I would discurage you from leaving food down all day. I just think that is a bad idea. There are several considerations here:

- You want to get a schedule/routine down with your pup. Feeding at specific times is one of thoese routines.

- Having the puppy eating at specific times can also assist you in gauging potty times.

- It is easier to gauge and adjust how much your dog is eating.

- You could also set a little training time around the food bowl.


I understand you have a few other things going on at the moment, but you really should think about sticking to a schedule on the feeding.

I fed Lancer between 2-3 cups of food daily split between two meals when he first came home. As indicated from previous posts amounts vary between puppies. The type of food is another item that can affect the amount fed.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Is it common for a pup to eat almost all the t*



> Originally Posted By: doggiedadthe pup we have now we feed 1&1/2 cups twice a day. we got him at 9 weeks old, he's now 15 months old and we feed him the same amount. my last Shep (25 years ago) was fed the same amount. the difference was, the breeder suggested imediately after feeding fill his bowl with kibble. her theory was the pup will get use to having food and won't over eat. if i remember correctly he didn't over eat. there was always some kibble in the bowl.


Tell that to my pup!









Remember than tracking is done with food as reward 99% of times, so most of us with working line GSDs have dogs highly food driven, and bred that way as a desirable trait. That's why is not that easy to get the dog used to a filled bowl without end up with an obese pup.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: emt1581My vet told me to feed the dog 3/4 cup 3 times a day.


That sounds about right. You have to remember, though, that not all dogs process food the same. Some dogs need more, some less. As a puppy, I'd expect to feed the same amount as an adult dog, because the puppy is growing. 

My 70 pound dog gets 3.5 cups a day of a high quality kibble with grain. My two 60 pound dogs get about 2 cups a day of a high quality kibble without grain. But my female needs extra food because she's a perpetual motion machine.









You can feed your puppy a little more because it was sick, but I wouldn't free feed. My female got into the dog food bag one day while I was sleeping and ate all that she could get into her little tummy. She was barfing up dog food until her tummy was empty again. 

Also, as you read her more and more, you'll learn that vets are not always the best source of information when it comes to nutrition.

Enjoy your puppy!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I've had dogs that will overeat if I filled their bowls constantly. To the extent they would vomit and come back for more (after eating their vomit....) . These dogs do not have any commonsense about their appetites and would overeat forever. Just cause their head is in the bowl doesn't mean they really need the food........

I look at how my puppies LOOK (fat? lean?) and feed according to that. NOT acccording to how much they think they need to eat (more more more) but how their bodies look on how I'm feeding them. 

I never free feed either. They get fed twice a day, if they don't finish the food and wander off, then clearly I'm overfeeding and that's up until the next meal. And if they do finish it all every time but start getting chunky then I start cutting back a bit until they get their waistlines back again!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it common for a pup to eat almost all the t*

my last Shep wasn't from working lines.


> Originally Posted By: LicanAntai
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: doggiedadthe pup we have now we feed 1&1/2 cups twice a day. we got him at 9 weeks old, he's now 15 months old and we feed him the same amount. my last Shep (25 years ago) was fed the same amount. the difference was, the breeder suggested imediately after feeding fill his bowl with kibble. her theory was the pup will get use to having food and won't over eat. if i remember correctly he didn't over eat. there was always some kibble in the bowl.
> ...


----------

